# First time camper owners need advice



## hayashmom (Mar 20, 2010)

We bought a 31 ft Dutchman with a slideout a few weeks ago. We came across it on Craigs list and thought we were getting a great deal. Being first time buyers we really didn't know what all to check out on the camper but we thought we asked all the right questions and everything looked good at the time of the purchase. Boy were we ever so wrong!!Because of the weather this is the first weekend we were able to really look at it. Setting it up yesterday we discovered major damage in the slide out . The floors and sides are completey rotten. I dont know how we didn't catch it. My husband says there no hope and wants to cut our losses and try to sell it real cheap to someone who might want to have a fixer up or something , but I think it could be fixed and I really love this camper. I am hoping for some advice from someone who may know a little more about campers. Please help


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

I myself would't want to take a loss why not just remove eveything from the slide and fix. Remove all the bad stuff and reframe and install eveything removed. Just think once you did it you know what you got .:comfort_::10220:


----------



## larry (Mar 21, 2010)

Most of the problems I have read about that is like this is. The only thing that is wrong is find and fix the leak then the rest is mostly the paneling it warps or wrinkles easy. The framing is usauly still good. So I would say jump in fix the problem and have a great camper.


----------



## hayashmom (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!! I hope it works out where we can fix it and begin using our camper!

Thanks


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree with the others, if your handy try & fix it before taking a loss.

You would be surprised how easy these trailers are to repair!

Good luck


----------

